

June was a great month - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3556-june-was-a-great-month

======
e3pi
Yes June was a great month. Edward Snowden tore corrupt Authority a new
orifice which is always good news for World Civilization. I opened the link of
your title: 'June was a great month' and discovered it was something
embarrassingly self-centered. You should be ashamed of yourself.

